# Original Motorola MX Leader 58 Cm ctc auctioned



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

SOLD!!! THanks 

on the serotta forum. It is newly mine, currently in Zmudshark's hands

http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43848

Please read the sordid tale carefully before you bid

b21


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Gonna bump this one time, 36 hours to go in the auction, throw a bid in if you are interested. It's an original Motorola MXL 58.5 square...


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Last bump, 5 hours to bid, thanks and good luck

b21


----------

